# Ben and Jerrys Cookie dough ice cream !



## Jodie__x

am i allowed to eat it whilst pregnant ? help pleeaasee , im so tempted haha


----------



## PrincessSoph

Ive read i think on here somewhere that you are not allowed ben and jerrys cos on the ingredients it says it contains egg whites. im not certain on this tho


----------



## Arcanegirl

yep has egg whites so its off our list :(


----------



## kitty1987

lol ive ate loads of ben and jerrys............infact i've eaten it by the tub


----------



## Tacey

The eggs they used are pasteurised, so any salmonella is killed. They confirm it's safe to eat when pregnant!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh thats good to know :D


----------



## lesleyann

i was about to start worrying i have been eating ben and jerrys fudge brownie ice cream by the tub load lol


----------



## Vickie

I ate it throughout my pregnancy :)


----------



## Jodie__x

ahh brilliant , im going to save it till tomorrow now though lol :) .. cheers ladies xx


----------



## Welsh_mum_to_b

Jodie__x said:


> am i allowed to eat it whilst pregnant ? help pleeaasee , im so tempted haha

check this out... i actually text AQA (any question answered) to find out if i could eat that coz i had the same panic. i craved Ben & Jerrys cookie dough WELL bad, in fact i ate it so much, i now cant stand the smell of it - GUTTED!!! i loved it :hissy: :cry:
ENJOY :icecream:
xx


----------



## pinkmac85

mmmmmmmm ben and jerry's!! K now I want some bad!!


----------



## Logiebear

Oh hell I've eaten loads of it and I've never heard of anyone getting sick off eating blooming ice cream. I say ENJOY!!!


----------



## Jodie__x

Hahah ive started something here , I feel B&j's are gunna have a little business boom lmao :) x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

kitty1987 said:


> lol ive ate loads of ben and jerrys............infact i've eaten it by the tub

me too.....the cheesecake one, mmmmmmm. I also love the sorbets too.

Im hungry now!


----------

